# 8x42 or 10x42



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a new pair of bino's don't know if i should get 8 or 10 magnafication. I mainly hunt archery & have used 10's now but they broke & am considering 8's. looking for input.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

If archery is the primary use, I'd go with the 8s.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Either 7X32, or 8X32.

With 7X or 8X power binoculars, 42mm is too big of an objective lens. 32mm, is plenty.

The first year I really started taking binos out bow hunting, I had a set of 10X42s. I quickly realized that you can't see squat through 10 power binoculars, without a pretty solid rest, and even with a good rest, you just might be shaking like a Parkinson's patient, because of excitement.

These are now my favorite bow hunting binos: http://www.eagleoptics.com/binoculars/eagle-optics/eagle-optics-ranger-srt-8x32-binocular

You can probably audition a set at a local Wild Birds Unlimited.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

10X are just fine, There's not a big differece at all between 8X and 10X. I have 10X-50MM Leupold Green Ring Olympic Binos and their awesome, The light gathering capability is phenominal especially in low light conditions! 10X42 are perfect for your needs! Their very easy to hold if your using the right gear to secure them, I use Cabelas Pro Bino Harness and i can see through them with ease at any distance!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

I like to think that if you are looking under 150 yards a majority of the time, 8x will be just fine.


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Jayhawk said:


> I like to think that if you are looking under 150 yards a majority of the time, 8x will be just fine.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I would say 8x


----------



## kenmack (Dec 6, 2008)

8x would be adequate. I use 8x22 that are around my neck all the time. I use 10x42 when rifle hunting so as to judge the deer before I shoot. If you do this, you might could use 10x for both purposes. Other wise, get what costs less. You also get better glass with smaller objectives at the same price point. I never had a problem with shakiness so unless you have parkinson's or have delayed too long your next drink, don't worry about it. I'd carry my 10x all the time if they were small and light like my 8x. Look at the Steiner 8x22 at www.sierratradingpost.com. These will do you until you get the $2000 for your last pair.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,2064H_Steiner-Safari-Pro-Compact-Binoculars-8x22.html


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have used 8X a lot in the past, but I prefer 10x. You will be able to hold the 8x a little steadier, have a little larger field of view and gather a little more light. The 10x will have better magnification and I will give up a little of the other for more magnification. This is "my" preference and this may not be "your" preference.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

Scott, Nothing wrong with 8X binos, but if your primary use is for bowhunting, I'd strongly recommend 6X or 6.5X. I've tried several types, but I like the Vortex Fury 6.5x32 and the Vortex Viper 6x32. Both are superb binoculars for anything out to mid-range (100 to 150 yards), but really shine in low-light bowhunting situations - like here in PA, early in the morning and just before dark. The light transmission capability of both is excellent and you'll be amazed at the detail you can see with these binos well before you can distinguish any detail with the naked eye.

I should add that hand-holding these binoculars isn't an issue, since there's very little perceptible shake; you can hold the binos in one hand and your bow in the other quite easily. As for field of view, they can't be beat. In my opinion, the ability to distinguish detail in low-light situations is much more important than magnification. Oh, and my source for ALL optics is cameraland.com; check their prices on the Vortex binos...


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

copterdoc said:


> Either 7X32, or 8X32.
> 
> With 7X or 8X power binoculars, 42mm is too big of an objective lens. 32mm, is plenty.


Just curious why you say this?


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

SHPoet said:


> Just curious why you say this?


I'm curious too - is it just the size? The size of the objective lens directly influences the amount of light that the binoculars can transmit. An 8x42 binocular will have an exit pupil of 5.25mm and an 8x32 binocular an exit pupil of 4mm. Thus, all other factors being equal, the 8x32 transmits approximately 23 percent less light to the eye than the 8x42, which is important in low-light conditions.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

8X power binos all the way


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

i went thru the same thing last year, was overwhelmingly told to go with the 8's and did, am happy that i did, but will need to get another pair now that i am looking at an elk hunt next fall.


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

I prefer my Nikon 8 x 42 for archery. 10 power is nice if you are rifle hunting in more open places, 8 power is easier to find what you are looking for. I like the 42 objective as it is not as big and clunky as the 50's while still having good light gathering. You could use 32 objective but would have to spend some good money to have quality optics for low light. I think Cabelas had their Nikon 8 x 42 for $124, good price.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

check out zen-ray 10x42 they are bright,clear and crisp and worth every penny(215)


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

I use the Leica Geovid 10x42's for everything and love them. Think about the overall picture. You say you mainly want them for archery hunting. What if you go out West and want to glass some far away meadows. You will be sorely lacking with just 7x or 8x. And 10x is not too much for close up work. I hunt tight spots here in VA where a 30 yard shot is the longest shot and iffy at best. But you can see beyond that with the focus and the 10x works just fine. I have had 7x and 8x and hunted these same places, and the 10x is no disadvantage to me whatsoever. Yes, they are a little more bulky but they have never been a problem or an issue at all for me. I'd say go with the 10x if it were me.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Go check them out in person. Be sure to take them outside and really look at specifics with each pair that you are considering and then make your decision.
A lot of it depends on where you hunt. Out in the wide open west 10X is a must. I have a pair of 10x 42 and a pair of 8X 32. If I had to get by with only one pair it would be the 10X for sure.

For whitetail hunting I carry the 8X but for everything else I use the 10X.
Only you can make that decision based on what you want them for and your budget. Get the best that you can afford and them some. Glass is one area that you don't want to skimp on.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a pair of Swaro 10x42 and they are awesome but if I had it to do over again I would go for the Vortex Razor's 8.5x50. Amazingly bright optics and the 50 objective makes for wonderful light gathering. I have no clue why a prior poster recommends 32 objectives, no comparison to the 50's.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

SHPoet said:


> Just curious why you say this?


The OP is asking about 8X42 vs 10X42 binoculars.

The 10X42 has the same exit pupil diameter as a 8X32 binocular, and the 8X32 still has 80 more feet of FOV, at 1000 yards, than the 10X42.

Honestly, I don't think anybody old enough to afford a decent pair of binoculars, can really benefit from an exit pupil bigger than 5mm. I certainly can't tell a difference between a 4mm and a 5mm exit pupil at the first and last minutes of legal light.

I really do enjoy the FOV I get from binos as small as my 8X32 EO Rangers. They pack small, but view like a much bigger binocular. I can't believe how much easier it is to carry them around my neck all day, compared to my 10X42 EO Rangers.


----------



## caribouhunter30 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have both 8x32 and 10x42. I got the 10x first but were a little too strong for early archery with folage still on the trees. So i went and got the 8x and use them whenever hunting in wodded areas. I now use my 10x when hunting big game out west with a rifle or while hunting along field edges. Which ever you decide on by the best possible gas you can afford.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

I have some Kahles 8x32's and 10x42's, and I also have the Minox 15x58 ED's. Quite frankly, I'd take the 15's everywhere I go if they weren't so big and bulky. Other than that, I love the 15 power.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

carmanusa said:


> i went thru the same thing last year, was overwhelmingly told to go with the 8's and did, am happy that i did, but will need to get another pair now that i am looking at an elk hunt next fall.


I went elk hunting last September in CO and took along 3 different optics plus a rangefinder. I had some 15 x 52, 10 x 26 and a spotting scope. The other two guys I was with had a pair of 8 x 40 and a pair of 10 x 40. We all three agreed that for the weight, stability and the field of view, the 8x was the best option except when just scouting. Then the Spotting scope and/or the 15x binos were the best. When I got back home, I immediately got a pair of 8 x 42's and I have been using them for deer hunting ever since.


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you are hunting out west (or anywhere) where there is alot of open country, then go with the 10x. If you're in close qaurters where you can't see too far then get 8x or less.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought a pair of Diamondbacks a few years ago in the 10 x 42 size. Though a treestand hunter I am glad I got them for 2 reasons--My eyes will age and someday I may find my way outwest and will not need to spend extra $ on binoculars!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I went with 8x42's Nikon ATB had them for years and they are great.


----------



## Keith_Kree (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree with this fella.....


Super 91 said:


> I use the Leica Geovid 10x42's for everything and love them. Think about the overall picture. You say you mainly want them for archery hunting. What if you go out West and want to glass some far away meadows. You will be sorely lacking with just 7x or 8x. And 10x is not too much for close up work. I hunt tight spots here in VA where a 30 yard shot is the longest shot and iffy at best. But you can see beyond that with the focus and the 10x works just fine. I have had 7x and 8x and hunted these same places, and the 10x is no disadvantage to me whatsoever. Yes, they are a little more bulky but they have never been a problem or an issue at all for me. I'd say go with the 10x if it were me.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the great feedback it is very helpfull. I think i'm going with the 8x42


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a great deal on Vortex 32 mm Fury's on my website. Lowest price you will find them.

www.jayhawkoptics.com

Ron


----------



## ToesUp (Aug 30, 2009)

i use 8x30 zeiss perfect size an power


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have both 8x and 10x binoculars. I used both of them extensively. The 8x gives a more forgiving, pleasant view than 10x with wider FOV. For open country, i often use 10x43 ZEN ED2 for long distance viewing


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

You need both and the 15's...


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

8x42 are much brighter in low light and you don't need 10x's to see deer at bow range. Check out my close-outs on Nikons and Bushnells on the "Optics and Electronics forum.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

I am a cheap butt and i just use my rangefinder with a 6x power. It's a little shakier but i don't.have to carry extra equip. My day pack is getting too dang heavy anyway, plus i carry my stand with me in and out every trip(public land). SO for me less is more.


----------



## Jones570 (Sep 26, 2016)

I just got a pair of vortex diamondback 8x42 and love them, best thing you can do is go to a store and check them out, I notice the zoom isn't that much different from the 8 to 10 power and I can hold the 8x42 a lot steadier than 10x42


----------



## Hunter_Fass (Sep 25, 2017)

Last year I purchased a set of 10x42 binoculars with the sole purpose of using them for bowhunting. This year I'm selling the 10x42 and getting the 8x42. I found myself having too much magnification for lowlights conditions, especially at closer ranges. I ended up going with Vortex which I have become very fond of. There customer service is beyond amazing and their warranty. The crossfire line are a very good value as far as binoculars go. Although I would recommend spending as much as you have budgeted on getting the best glass you can afford. You won't be sorry. If you decide to go Vortex, Ken C. Will treat you right and take care of you. Happy Hunting!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> Either 7X32, or 8X32..


 I still, (7 years later) stand by this position.
For bowhunting, 7X is better than 10X. And, at 7X to 8X, 32mm is enough for the objective lens.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

8x42 for hunting

10x42 for spots and 3d


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

For bowhunting, whitetail in heavier cover, I use Leupold Yosemite 6x30's. I get a wider range to scan and it helps me pick up outlines within 100 yards. They also work well with my bifocals. 

I have other, higher magnification and more expensive, but I stick with the Yosemite's in the woods.


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

Pretty much all of my bowhunting is in woods and around thick cover for deer. I have a pair of 8x42's and 8x32's. They both work good, but I prefer the 8x32's because they're more compact.


----------

